# Br600 won’t open up and skips



## vortec325 (Dec 28, 2019)

I got a br600 that’s thrown me for a loop . Was using it one day and it started bogging out and running terrible . Runs almost like it’s only firing every other time . Idles great (little high) but when you pull the trigger it revs up a little and starts shaking and missing . Went to the dealer and they said cam was bad and the timming cover was leaking, buy a new one . Well I bought the parts and did it myself . Same issue . Even switched out the coil ,carb and trigger handle wires . Adjusting the carb makes no difference at all . Am I looking at a lean condition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank_ (Dec 28, 2019)

the 4mix engines need a leak free crankcase breathing to run properly,
i tried to run one with the tappet cover removed, but it would,nt even start because of the inlet loop system that lubes the crank etc


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 28, 2019)

Did you adjust the valves properly? Specification needed on both valves is 0.004", (0,1mm)


----------



## saxman (Dec 28, 2019)

Make sure the exhaust screen is clear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vortec325 (Dec 28, 2019)

frank_ said:


> the 4mix engines need a leak free crankcase breathing to run properly,
> i tried to run one with the tappet cover removed, but it would,nt even start because of the inlet loop system that lubes the crank etc



I sealed it back up when I took everything apart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vortec325 (Dec 28, 2019)

DND 9000 said:


> Did you adjust the valves properly? Specification needed on both valves is 0.004", (0,1mm)



I did . The stihl tool comes with the cam gear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Taylor (Jan 10, 2020)

Replace the seals?


----------



## vortec325 (Jan 12, 2020)

Justin Taylor said:


> Replace the seals?



I did put haven’t had a chance to make block off plates to do a pressure and vacuum test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

